# Moving costs



## AmandaCrash (Jun 22, 2015)

Hi, I'm looking to move and wondered if anyone had some quotes or costing they had recieved. My company is looking to provide me a dollar amount reimbursement rather than providing a package for relocation and I'm not wanting to get left out of pocket. I'm single moving from Melbourne to Singapore with basically no furniture, just clothing, some white goods, some cooking items and some sporting equipment (no bike).


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

It's much better to get cash since it sounds like you aren't going to be spending much of it. But aren't most of your relocation costs going to be incurred in Melbourne and easily determined there?


----------



## AmandaCrash (Jun 22, 2015)

it wont be a lump sum but instead reimbursement.

I'm finding that most companies I call are trying to upsell me a lot of things I don't need that will be supplied else where so was hoping I could find others that have made the move before so I can get a ball park amount.


----------

